# Calais to Lake Maggiore



## 126192

Can anyone help or give advice. 

Travelling from Calais to Lake Maggiore (Stresa), one of our crew will be towing a boat so we are looking to see if any recommendations on distance for stopping or route, we have children with us so we are looking to do the trip over a couple of days. Have driven the Calais to Lake Maggiore (Stresa) many times via different routes over the years but never towing anything, and never driving anything bigger than a people carrier.

any help or advice much appreciated.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hampshireman

I did it last year in June. No toll roads except the ticket through Switzerland, using the St Gotthardt Pass. Luxembourg, Lucerne. I am sure you will get a detailed answer as I did at the time of researching it, as a lot of have done it and I'm not at home to recall every place.
Enjoy.

This will help bump it to the top too.


----------



## eddied

*Calais - Lago Maggiore*

 Ciao davidge,
towing anything, and with children, and cheap :

Calais - Lille - Mons - Charleroi - Namur - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville - (Metz - Strasbourg = toll) Obernai - St.Louis - Basel - Luzern - St. Gothard Tunnel - Bellinzona. At this point you would need to make the decision yourselves whether or not to take the toll road Chiasso/Como/Milano Grandate that easy way, or the Swiss part of the Lake via Locarno to Stresa, a bit less easy but free.

On the way no end of places to stay over for a night :
Mons, St. Avold, Luxembourg, Obernai, Colmar; and many others too.
have a good trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman

There you go, eddied is the expert on this and always offers his help. 

He doesn't go anywhere else on holiday except this route and knows it like the back of his hand. Just spends his time driving up and down from month to month enjoying the sights and sounds, stopping here and there in expensive hotels and bistros writing travel reports for the top notch vacation companies. Gets paid a fortune for his unique insight!!!


----------



## eddied

I wish!
eddied


----------



## Rosbotham

As a matter of interest, what's the going rate on that Strasbourg-Metz stretch for a 6-7M length / 2.9M van during the day? I went along there a few weeks ago, somewhat naively thinking it'd be a few Euros (don't often travel on peages, and first time I'd ever done so in a MH), and was slightly surprised to be charged 12Euro at the booths...surprised enough to turn off & take a detour immediately after to avoid paying anymore.

Is that the going rate, or was I fleeced? Just considering whether to detour via Germany to avoid next year...


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi

Have a shufty on http://www.autoroutes.fr/

I've just fed in Strasbourg - Metz, 2 axle vehicle, and got 18.60 euros peage fee (2 tolls).

>> Viamichelin << does the same thing.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Peage*

Hi

The first peage on the A4 after the A31 interchange is at St Avold. It is tricky to get the costs for vehicles other than class 1. The price for a car would be 12.00 euro.

I will come back in bit with the other prices for difference category of vehicle.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Gerald

How did you obtain the toll prices for different vehicles to Class 1? I can't quite work it out!

R


----------



## Rosbotham

geraldandannie said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a shufty on http://www.autoroutes.fr/
> 
> I've just fed in Strasbourg - Metz, 2 axle vehicle, and got 18.60 euros peage fee (2 tolls).
> 
> >> Viamichelin << does the same thing.
> 
> Gerald


Thanks...as I only went through one toll (was northbound so veered via Saarbrucken to avoid further - mistake as Saarbrucken-Luxembourg autobahn was closed) Euro12 sounds about right then. Guess I'm just too miserly...


----------



## eddied

*Metz - Strasbourg peage*

:? Ciao tutti, on a 1000+ Km journey, I can't quite figure out the mental geography of wanting at all costs to avoid a 15 - 20 Euro toll. Surely the extra mileage, lower mpg on N roads, extra wear/tear on vehicle components, all conspire to nullify any notional saving? If it's a question of seeing different scenery, or visiting somewhere specific, then OK.
But on a point to point journey?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rosbotham

Well I wasn't going to/from Italy...was Switzerland to Dunkirk but just that part of the route was the same.

For the fit of pique I had at the time, the dogleg via Saarbrucken is almost all on autobahn and about the same distance as Thionville (plus I hate that stretch past Thionville) so no great detour...other than the connection in Saarbrucken's a bit complicated and - curses of curses - it turned out the A8 was closed near the Luxembourg border so all in all it was a mistake.

My alternate route for next year to avoid that Peage would be to go viaKarlsruhe. Affords the opportunity to stop off at a nice little town called Kandel that we keep meaning to go back to, and probably adds only approx 60 miles to the trip at most (16Euros is about 100 miles worth of diesel for me, assuming bought in Luxembourg). Main motivation, though, is I loath the stretch of motorway past Strasbourg.

Incidentally, not relevant, but I get far better MPG on N-roads (France) / B-roads (Germany) than I ever do on motorways...

Each to their own, though, and wouldn't claim to be rational about this...


----------



## Italia

Did the route in May in my new van and without the kids!! If you're on a late night Chunnel or Ferry I would suggest you head south on the Auto Route Des Anglais and stop at the service station approx 1 hour from Calais. The next day I intended to get to Basel to watch the Lions play on the telly so straight down the Metz-Strasbourg route. Got there at 4pm and just cracked on to home which is Lago Maggiore in a further three hours. My Point?

If you have the kids then the sooner you get to your ultimate destination the better. Costs are reduced by not having that overnight stays and compensate for the toll fees and if they're in the back of your van with the in car DVD and a few board games then job's a good 'un. You'll also save on those €25 Lunch stops with a fridge full of Ham and Cheese rolls, cold drinks and ice lollies.


----------



## hmh

Yes, we get better mpg on N and D roads than on Motorways. 

We wouldn't overnight at a motorway Service station either, but each to his own . . .

We use Motorways when we need to crack on though!

Helen


----------



## boylo

*child friendly sites on lake Maggiorre, Italy*

HI, 
I have hired a MH to tour in August and was looking for ideas for Italy. Lake maggiorre sounded a good bet, but have got not got very far, everywhere seems booked up. i want 3 night arriving 14th August. Any recommendations, my children are 6 and 9 and would love lakeside and pool.......or am i asking too much?

thanks paula


----------



## camper69

We stayed here last year. The pool is excellent and it has a lakeside beach aswell.

Only slight problem is the entertainment each night. Take your ear plugs or join in. Not bad for a few nights.

Derek


----------



## eddied

*Lake Maggiore - August*

 Ciao Paola, and anyone else travelling to Italy - lakes, mountains, or sea, in August.
Just a reminder that AUGUST 15TH. is THE main summer holiday; Ferragosto, l'Immacolata, call it what you will, 59 million out of a population of 60 million will be on holiday somewhere between 10 and 20 August.
If looking for space, the cities are deserted :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Calais - Lago Maggiore*



eddied said:


> - Basel - Luzern - St. Gothard Tunnel - Bellinzona.


Don't forget on this stretch you've got to buy a Swiss vignette- 30 euros. Make sure you have the makings of your own coffee and snacks for all as Swiss service stations are horrendously expensive.

You've also got the St Gothard tunnel which is not a fun drive IMHO.

G


----------

